# Soon I hope.



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys so I recently got 2 new pigeons. The breeder I got them from told me it was a girl and boy. So i got home and they all got along. To my surprise my male bird started to find the other male bird attractive and he always followed him and to my surprise he excepted him. So no the male bird must be a girl. So About 7 days ago I seen them first breed. They have mated about 4 time up to now. So I have split the couple up and have put them into a rabbit cage. I put the nesting bowl in the dark part of the hutch. The male pigeon first just used to sit in the bowl and male startedto make a really weird grunting noise. Not the noise they make when they start pairing. The male is a 07 bird and hasn't been making the nest so i have make one for them. I have placed hay in the bowl. The female goes and sits in the bowl but the the male mostly sits in there all day. Were the female comes and goes. Is this normal? Also when will my pigeons start laying eggs? I am hoping tonight. What do you think?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he sounds like he is telling her this is a good spot to nest in.. and she is checking it out.. if she has sat in the bowl she probably will lay her eggs there..when?...only time will tell.. that is if they are a true pair and not the same sex, if you get four eggs you have two hens..if you get only two eggs you probably have a true pair. If no eggs then two cock birds.


----------



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

I know I definetely have one cock bird the otherone i was told was a male is showing female characteristics.the cockbird does the mating dance around the female and he feeds her,i think this is called billing to me it looks like kissing.the male sits in the bowl around 20hrs a day and only comes out to feed and drink when he is in the bowl he is grunting constantly. ill try recording the procedure.whereas the female only has a couple of hrs in the nesting bowl im hoping she will lay eggs tonight or tommorw if i do not see any eggs around ten days what should i do?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

he is in the bowl trying to get her to come in.. give them time it can be anywhere from 10 to 18 days for her to lay eggs.. and like stated above if you get 4 eggs 2 hens no chance they will hatch unless your male got in the action sometime, if that is the case candle the eggs between days 3 to 7 to see if they are fertile. if 2 eggs you have a pair, if no eggs at all anytime you got 2 males


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ProjectPigeon said:


> I know I definetely have one cock bird the otherone i was told was a male is showing female characteristics.the cockbird does the mating dance around the female and he feeds her,i think this is called billing to me it looks like kissing.the male sits in the bowl around 20hrs a day and only comes out to feed and drink when he is in the bowl he is grunting constantly. ill try recording the procedure.whereas the female only has a couple of hrs in the nesting bowl im hoping she will lay eggs tonight or tommorw if i do not see any eggs around ten days what should i do?


what should you do?... what do you have in mind..lol,.. having a little talk with them.. lol.. If there are no eggs in a few months I would presume she is a he.. here are some other things to think of when trying to figure out what you have.. but these do sound like how a true pair would act... but I have seen same sex act the same too..so only the eggs appearance will tell the tale..

info:

Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg 
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs 
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs 
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs 
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

No Comment
But I enjoy Reading what "SQUAB" members tell us what they know and we do not know.
But you will not have any fertile Eggs until the A Cock Top's A HEN.
Just my opinion.


----------

